
Amazon Robotics - markmassie
https://www.amazonrobotics.com
======
harigov
They seem to have renamed Kiva Systems, which Amazon bought for $775M in 2012,
to Amazon Robotics. Relevant article -
[http://www.dcvelocity.com/articles/20150426-kiva-systems-
to-...](http://www.dcvelocity.com/articles/20150426-kiva-systems-to-be-
renamed-amazon-robotics/)

For those who don't know, Kiva Systems builds robotics systems for warehouses.

~~~
leftnode
An interesting interview with the founder of Kiva on NPR's "From Scratch" \-
[http://www.npr.org/2014/01/09/261095138/mick-mountz-
founder-...](http://www.npr.org/2014/01/09/261095138/mick-mountz-founder-of-
kiva-systems)

------
dangrossman
There's something distasteful about this site. Like using footage of all the
pick-and-pack employees to sell you on helping to build the robots that will
eliminate their jobs en masse.

~~~
radiorental
I understand your perspective. However, to take two broader views

a) Assuming as a reader of hn you are somehow involved in software
development. You're putting someone out of a job somewhere. Software &
Robotics are automation of processes. Take your project for example
[https://www.improvely.com/](https://www.improvely.com/) What took two
marketing people to crunch numbers now takes one. Now look at your project
from that persons perspective.

b) This is happening and while it will be painful for those not trained/aware.
It might be a very good thing
[https://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_mcafee_are_droids_taking_ou...](https://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_mcafee_are_droids_taking_our_jobs?language=en)

------
Zaskoda
They sure have a lot of job openings.

~~~
degenerate
Link for everyone:
[https://www.amazonrobotics.com/#/careers#open](https://www.amazonrobotics.com/#/careers#open)

